
Bill Gates Made These 15 Predictions Back in 1999 - akshayB
https://www.entrepreneur.com/slideshow/327229
======
janee
The last three I find pretty interesting. I don't think we've seen big strides
in those areas (finding employees, finding employers & finding work)...We'll
at least not from my experience in the tech industry.

Would be interesting to see another 20 years from now if there's been any
major developments in those areas.

------
rak00n
Why didn't Microsoft partake in any of these ideas then? Smartphone came out 8
years later in 2007.

~~~
martin-adams
Re the smartphone. Probably because Microsoft thought that Windows Mobile was
fit for purpose. I used a XDA when the first iPhone was released. What made
the iPhone change things in my opinion was a great touch enabled browser and
unlimited mobile internet.

